# Ariens 8524 Question



## Erie-Man

I just bought an Ariens 8524 and the guy told me it was about 3 years old. It looks like it has hardly been used, but I get the feeling that it is much older. How do I find out how long ago they made this model (932104). I can't find any specific info on the internet, not even a manual. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Erie_Man


----------



## Shryp

Ariens Owner Manuals


----------



## sscotsman

Two model years for the 932104, 
2004 and 2005.

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/03249000B_ENG.pdf

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/03248800D.pdf

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00438200_ENG.pdf

Scot


----------



## Erie-Man

Is this a durable machine and worth $450.00? It looks like it is only a year old! the muffler is hardly burned and there is hardly a scratch on it. It must have sat in someones garage for a few years!.

Thanks,

Erie_Man


----------



## fronos4

*8524LE Deluxe*Puts You "in the Clear" Quickly 
The 8524LE Deluxe won't "hog" your family time. 
The Ariens® 8524LE Deluxe Sno-Thro machines are versatile enough to clear paths at any home or business. Their super-modified impeller design powers through snow quickly. So you can move on to better things. 
It's versatile enough to clear 2-foot-wide paths at any home or business. And you can expect it to work better than any other snow thrower on the market. It's powered by an 8.5 hp Snow King engine with standard 120V electric start. It features a super-modified impeller design that drives through snow and discharges it in any direction. The Snow Hog tires with special tread design provide superior traction in all conditions. Our variable speed R3Disc-O-Matic™ drive delivers six forward speeds and two reverse speeds with easy shifting in relentless conditions.
New R3 Drive System is a newly designed disc drive to deliver more torque at the drive wheels for reduced slip out and increased drive-system life.
110/120 Volt Electric Start just plug it in and push a button. Makes getting started easier.
All Steel High-Profile THF Discharge Chute with deflector allows you to control the throwing distance and snow placement.
8.5 hp Tecumseh® Snow King Engine engineered to work in the toughest winter conditions and comes equipped with an exclusive 3-year limited Tecumseh® engine warranty. Includes Fuel Shut-off Valve for safe transport.
2.5X Quick-Turn Chute Rotation allows you to rotate your discharge chute 215 degrees with only 2.5 turns.
Dual-Handle Interlock System conveniently frees one hand for chute and speed adjustment on the fly while maintaining operator safety and convenience.
Pin-lock System Wheels offer a choice of positive dual-wheel drive in heavy snow or single-wheel drive for easy maneuverability (no tools needed).
Durable Aluminum Gear Case Houses a steel worm gear and a brass ring gear. Two different metals combined with specially blended lubricant, generate less heat due to friction for reliable performance and longer gear life.
Double-Duty Reversible Skid Shoes adjust the height of blower housing to clear uneven surfaces. Skid shoes are reversible to last twice as long.
Standard Headlight a recessed light makes snow removal safer. Allows for operation after dark.
6 Forward and 2 Reverse Speeds allow you to select the proper ground speed for the conditions you are operating in.
Made in the U.S.A.


GENERAL INFORMATION*
MANUFACTURER* Ariens* MODEL YEAR* 2004* MODEL*8524LE Deluxe (#932104, 502)*
M.S.R.P. ** $1,099.00 
DIMENSIONS*
LENGTH*59 in.*HEIGHT*42 in.*WIDTH*27 in.*WEIGHT*240lbs. 
ENGINE*
ENGINE*Tecumseh® Snow King® L-Head* 
HORSEPOWER*8.5 HP*
STARTING SYSTEM*110/120 Volt Recoil*
FUEL CAPACITY*1 gal.POWERTRAIN*
TRANSMISSION (DRIVE SYS.)*Disc-O-Matic™*
TIRES / TRACK*Wheel Size: 15 in. x 5 in. - 6 Pneumatic
OPERATIONAL*
IMPELLER*4 Blade* 
AUGER*Steel/Serrated*
SPEEDS*Forward: 6 Reverse: 2* 
CLEARING WIDTH*24 in.*
DISCHARGE DISTANCE*45 ft. (maximum)
*DISCHARGE CHUTE ROTATION*215° 2.5x Quick-Turn


----------



## Erie-Man

Thanks for the Information, manual and your comments. More questions; can I post pictures of this machine and how much tire pressure do you run? The tires are rated for 20# and had 2-2.5 in them when I got it home.

Thanks,

Erie-Man


----------



## Shryp

Of course you can post pictures. It is practically mandatory 

The older manuals I believe specified 12 psi. Anywhere between 10 and 15 is probably good. Experiment a bit and find the best compromise between bounce, easy of rolling and traction. The most important thing is just to make sure you have the same pressure in each side.


----------



## Erie-Man

I took 4-5 pictures but I don't know how to get them on the forum.

Erie-Man


----------



## Shryp

You can either upload them to a web/photo host and link them here with img tags, or I believe this forum lets you upload them directly as attachments.

If you upload them to a web site you can paste the link here like this:


----------



## Erie-Man

I finally figured out how to create a photo gallery and have loaded three pictures of my new (to me) Aerins 8524. It looks pretty good to be a 2005.

Erie-Man


----------



## abumpa

Machine looks good! Congrats, it should give you years of service.


----------



## sscotsman

Erie-Man said:


> Is this a durable machine and worth $450.00? It looks like it is only a year old! the muffler is hardly burned and there is hardly a scratch on it. It must have sat in someones garage for a few years!.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Erie_Man


I would say $450 is a very good price!
yes, it might be 7 years old, not 2 or 3 years old, but for an Ariens,
7 years is nothing..
and especially if it has been garaged and well cared for and is in good condition, I would consider $450 a good deal for such a machine..

Scot


----------



## Shryp

In your first picture it looks like the bucket might have been repainted. It seems to be a different color than the drive section, and it looks like it is missing a few warning labels and the Ariens logo. It also seems to be an older design bucket, but it looks like they were made until 2004 or so on Scot's website.


----------



## Erie-Man

The flash might have washed out the color a little bit but it good to know that I made a good investment, even it was by accident. I have one other question, I saved the operating manual that was posted but I need the engine manual to know what oil, spark plug etc. It is a model HMSK 85.

Thanks,
Erie-Man


----------



## Shryp

Here is the link for Tecumseh Manuals.
http://www.tecumsehpower.com/CustomerService/OperatorManuals/index.php

LH318EA or HM80-100 would probably help you some.


----------

